# Your favourite MAC collection of 2008?



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2008)

MAC_Whore already asked for your standout LE products of this year, but which was your favourite collection and why?

The list of LE collections this year is long (these are the US release dates):

*January* - Moisturelush, N Collection

*February* - Slimshine, Fafi

*March* - Beauty Powder Blush, Strobe, Heatherette

*April* - Dress Camp, 

*May* - Naughty Nauticals, Skinsheen, Dazzleglass, Neo Sci-Fi, Solar Field, Future Earth, 
         Tendertones

*June* - Cool Heat

*July* - New View, Electroflash, Sonic Chic, Colour Forms, Starflash,  Lustre 
         Twins

*August* - Cult of Cherry, Overrich

*September* - Suite Array, Emanuel Ungaro, Gold Fever

*October *- Manish Arora, Sheer Minerals, Mineral Line, CremeSheen, 
               Red She Said, Passions of Red, Passionately Red, Adoring 
               Carmine

*November* - Little Darlings, Monogram Couture, Metal Urge

*December* - Chill, Dame Edna








 I guess we bought a lot this year!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2008)

My fave collections of 2008 are:

Heatherette - I love the pink packaging!!
Dazzleglass - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool Heat - I love blue-green, teal eyeshadows!

Cult of Cherry - Green eyes, red lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Red She Said - the whole holiday collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the red packaging!


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2008)

There were a lot of lovely collections this year!! I don't have an absolute favourite collection.

Fafi: Loved fafi eyes 1, loved all the lipsticks, lipglasses, both blushers and the paint pots!

Beauty Powder Blushes: Awesome texture and colour pay off, They kicked the normal blush lines ass.

Heatherette: The hot pink packaging, hollywood nights lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neo Sci fi, solar field and future earth: Black ore hands down! X rocks blush, the face scrub, sci fi delity lipstick! also magnetic fields es.

Dazzleglass: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sonic Chic : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cult of Cherry: all of it!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow I can't believe what I all have missed!

I started with MAC in september but one collection stole my heart.

*CoC*





 I adore the colours of this collection. I bought almost the whole collection and I don't dislike any item of it. I love them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Manish Arora* The packaging is amazing! 

*Sheer Minerals* Petticoat is part of the collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Red She Said* the packaging, the colours, the dazzleglasses!
*
Adoring Carmine* hello brush sets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Little Darlings* I need those pigments. I adore them!


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm expecting to love Red She Said, hopefully it's out in the UK in the next couple of weeks. The packaging is beautiful! 

Fafi was a fun collection-Strawbaby is one of my most used lipsticks.

Dazzleglass! Need I say more?!

Cult of Cherry is a lovely, autumnal collection with colours to die for.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2008)

No contest for me: Cult of Cherry all the way!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I enjoyed bits and bobs from the collections throughout the year (especially Starflash eyeshadows) but CoC was an incredible collection on every level.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 26, 2008)

Dazzle Glass and Cult of Cherry for me. I've been into MAC for several years but just recently got swooped up by the collection craze. There have been several collections since I got into it, but none really got a hold on me like the two I listed.


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 26, 2008)

Cult of Cherry - It just feels so high fashion to me and the amazing quads + the COC lipglass  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool Heat - Greens and blues my favourite eyeshadow colours ever I was always gonna love this collection.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 26, 2008)

I only really started buying MAC is August, so CoC was my first and favorite collection!


----------



## franimal (Oct 26, 2008)

COC- The best hands down! I really wasn't excited for this collection but it really blew me away with blooming blush, the quads, rich & ripe l/g & coc l/g

Also great collections:

Heatherette- Love the pink packaging, mood ring, and really beautiful l/s & l/g colors, I especially love sock hop

Starflash- Some pretty new shades and love the new texture

Naughty Nauticals- Loved the promo images, mutiny, love knot, port red

Neo Sci-Fi- I love the orange packaging and promo image, Time & Space e/s and of course pink grapefruit l/g

Manish Arora- The packaging! Also really loved kiss manish, shine manish, and pink manish

Suite Array- Pearlglide Liners! Especially Wolf!


----------



## frankenstain (Oct 26, 2008)

Heatherette, duh. LOL.


----------



## mizzbeba (Oct 26, 2008)

N collection!

I wear it all the time for work and I loooove Warmed MSF.


----------



## rocking chick (Oct 26, 2008)

*I got a couple of favourites this year.*

1. Dresscamp (love the packaging and the colors esp. the palette)

2. Electro Flash (very pretty MES duos with pretty pigmented colors esp.Two To Glow, though Flashtronic is still my favourite collection for mes so far)

3. Color Forms (love the varieties of colors esp. the Cool e/s palette)

4. Sonic Chic (mineralize blush!! Finally!! Gentle is my no.1 love)

5. Cult of Cherry (so.. dark and vampy, esp. Illegal Purple)

6. Red She Said (MES trios!! Love them!! Not familiar with the names yet but I think I like the purple & blue most)

7. N Collection (the ONLY nude collection I love esp. Light Flush MSF)


----------



## rt66chix (Oct 26, 2008)

*March* was a good month. 
*HEATHERETTE* -- who can beat the hot pink compact? I'll treasure that one forever. It'll share the spotlight with *Hello Kitty* when she comes along in February.
What can I say, I'm a sucker for special edition packaging.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 26, 2008)

N collection, cult of cherry and cool heat!!


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 26, 2008)

My overall favorite was Cult of Cherry.  I love CoC!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But honorable mention goes to Heatherette for the fun pink/disco packaging & some of the lippies.
Manish & DressCamp for having great packaging.
And Starflash shadows for their wonderful texture & colors.


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 26, 2008)

Cool Heat!  The eyeshadows stood out to me so much more than anything else this year; I skipped sooo many other collections.


----------



## User49 (Oct 26, 2008)

N Collection, Fafi, and Solar Fields. 

I LOVED Heatherette too but we didn't get it in our deparment store Mac and I only got the 3D silver glitter from it.

N Collection Was GORGEOUS and I LOVED everything about it!
Fafi was fun, but I didn't really fall for the eye quads as much as all the cute packaging and paint pots! Also this came out around the time I started working for Mac so it's kinda special for me.
Solar Fields was gorgeous for the solar bits! Oh please bring them back!!!


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 26, 2008)

I think my number one is Cool Heat. Like Susanne I love turquoise and teal eyeshadows. On the divided second place has to be Cult of Cherry because of all the amazing lippies and Sonic Chic because of the amazing blushes. Before Sonic Chic I never really used blushes only a little bit of bronzer to contour my face. Before July I only had one blush, now I have five 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also really much enjoyed Naughty Nauticals (pigments!) and all the mineralize collections


----------



## abbey_08 (Oct 26, 2008)

heatherette, dazzleglass and manish! loved coc wish id been able to buy one of the quads! also hope mac does more colourful packaging like heatherette and neo sci fi in the future!!!


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 26, 2008)

Fafi for Fun n Sexy 
Heatherette for Lollipop Lovin
Starflash for Smoke and Diamonds
Cult of Cherry for the CoC lipglass

But I am really looking forward to Red, She Said to be released in the UK!


----------



## genica (Oct 26, 2008)

my faves were...

fafi was the collection i bought the most from - i love the paint pots

heatherette had the cutest packaging

cult of cherry had beautiful, dramatic colors


----------



## capercorngirl (Oct 26, 2008)

naughty nauticals- the eyeshadows and lipsticks were just so pretty 
fafi -you cant complain!
cult of cherry the quads were just so pretty and the collection was fresh


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

Cult of Cherry 
Red She Said


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 26, 2008)

Fafi and Sonic Chic. Loved the Fafi packaging and I love, love, LOVE No So Innocent lipstick. Plus, how could you go wrong with Mineralize blushes?


----------



## Sanayhs (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't think anyone who has read the Cult of Cherry thread at all will be surprised to see me say that Cult of Cherry was absolutely my favourite collection of the year. It's simply perfect (except for the baby poop Creme Cerise). 

Runners up would be the other two collections I ended up with nearly all of: beauty powder blushes and Fafi. Yes, yes, a lot of people hated the Fafi packaging because it used stickers, you've beat it to death, get over it. I really enjoyed the paint pots and blushes especially, and also find the lipsticks and glosses to be fun. I love, love, love, LOVE the BPBs. The colours and building capability made them steal a special bit of love from me.


----------



## bartp (Oct 26, 2008)

*Cremesheen *: best new _texture_

*Heatherette *: best _waw _- factor

*N - colletion* : best _value _for money

*Naughty Nauticals* : best _display_, _idea_, _promo _picture

*Overrich* : best _pigments_


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 26, 2008)

My Top 5 Collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





5. *Sonic Chic *- The collection that gave us the mineralized blushes which are absolutely gorgeous and great quality.
4. *Cool Heat* - As a teal/blue girl of course I loved this. I got all of the shadows
3. *Naughty Nautical* - Port Red. Nuff said. 
2. *Fafi* - Offered such a wide variety of products and I loved the dolls and packaging. I bought so much from this collection.
#1. *Cult of Cherry baby!* The best collection I've seen from MAC so far. Everything was stunning, I love my apron, the video clip was amazing and 2 months on we are still talking about it


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 26, 2008)

Beauty Powder Blushes
CLUT OF CHERRY.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 26, 2008)

"Red She Said"


----------



## Zantedge (Oct 26, 2008)

Naughty Nauticals - I loved the theme so much, and the colours.

Fafi - I think the colour collection was really nice, it was a really fun but wearable collection.

Cult of Cherry - loved the theme, even though I didn't buy anything (please don't hate me!)

Beauty Powder blushes - awesome formula.

I wish I bought more from these collections. I think I'll have to track some stuff down later.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 27, 2008)

Naughty Nauticals - started my MAC collection. The theme is very fun and teasing (unlike Fafi which didn't excite me at all). I love the promo pic and the video! NN will always have a special place in my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Heatherette - gorgeous packaging! I love pink.

NSF - very wearable.

Cult of Cherry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - love the lipglasses. 

Red She Said - the holiday collection which I wanted to get last year but couldn't, so I'm back with a vengence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm impressed by this year's holiday collection so far.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 27, 2008)

Electroflash and Cult of Cherry definitely!


----------



## Tin Angel (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely Naughty Nauticals for me. The pigments and lipsticks/glasses were fab. And the names were really cool too (which is normally what helps me decide what to buy when I can't choose).
I'm also a complete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I'm just sorry I didn't manage to get more before they all disappeared.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 27, 2008)

*January* - N Collection

*February* - Fafi 

*March* - Heatherette (Sock Hop l/g & both BP's)

*April & May* - no favorites

*June* - Cool Heat

*July* & *August*- no favorites

*September* - Emanuel Ungaro

*October *- Manish Arora


----------



## slick (Oct 27, 2008)

My favs:

N Collection
Fafi
Neo Sci-Fi (soley for Magnetic Fields!)
Starflash
Sonic Chic

For some reason its hard for me to get excited about most collections that don't have single eyeshadows (I'm looking at you, CoC! hmph! lol)


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 27, 2008)

N Collection - Because all of the products are so wearable!
CoC - Stunning colors, great for fall, a great selection of products!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 27, 2008)

Heatherette and N collection.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 28, 2008)

My top two and the two collections I spent the most on:

Cult of Cherry - I liked all the dark and vamp-y colours, great way to start a long cold winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cool Heat - I'm also a sucker for green/teal/blue eyeshadows. I also loved Swelter and Tropic Glow slimshines


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 28, 2008)

Cult of Cherry, hands down


----------



## amber_j (Oct 28, 2008)

There's no competition for me - Cult of Cherry all the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I loved this collection. In the 7 years I've been into MAC it's the only collection I've really gone for in a big way. I still get excited when I use the products I bought.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 28, 2008)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heatherette and red she said


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 28, 2008)

Definitely Cool Heat - I can't wait until summer, so I can continue enjoying it.  Solar White makes me weak in the knees.  And I loved Gulf Stream, and want to play more with it.

Right now, I'm still in love with my CoC Shadowy Lady Quad, and Lightly Ripe Lipstick.  I'm also loving my cool eye palette from the holiday collection, and surprised by how much I love the pink side!


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 29, 2008)

My one and only favorite...Cult of Cherry


----------



## panther27 (Oct 29, 2008)

Fafi,Heatherette,Electroflash,Dazzleglass


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 29, 2008)

Loved Moisturelush and Electroflash...and I'm betting I'll love Chill, too.  Close seconds are Neo Sci-Fi, Starflash, and the re-release of MSFs.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 29, 2008)

Neo-Sci-Fi was my fave! I almost got the entire collection! I loved the solar bits as well although they are a pain to use.....i really like the idea of them! Also, Circa Plum Pigment is my new love!


----------



## tigerli17 (Oct 30, 2008)

Heatherette and N Collection for me! Lollipop Lovin is my first lipstick to be nearly gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it that much and absolutely praying they bring it back again. Also the packaging was the best I've ever seen from MAC. 

N Collection was great because I can't wear bright colours for work and so the stuff I bought from that has been getting the most wear this year. Only let down for me was Neutral Pink, it just doesn't suit me at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although having said that the collection I spent the most on this year was Fafi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVED the paint pots!! The quads were a complete let down though.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Oct 30, 2008)

definitely heatherette.


----------



## lukinamama (Oct 30, 2008)

N collection
Naughty nauticals
Neo sci fi- all e/s + x-rocks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sonic chic
Ungaro


----------



## nico (Oct 31, 2008)

Neo Sci-Fi  - great for neutral look 
Cult of Cherry - please ,who doesn't love this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Suite Array - I love it because of the gorgeous pearlglide liners 
Overrich - more pigments for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cremesheen - I'm a lipstick junkie 
Heatherette -I still can't get over the gorgeous packaging


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 31, 2008)

Starflash for Smoke and Diamonds (best new e/s of the YEAR in my opinion)
Cult of Cherry for the Mattenes and glosses, which were the standout in my opinion.

I wanna say Heatherette because the packaging is my alltime favorite, but I really only liked Alpha Girl, Fleshpot, and Bonus Beat.  The e/s trios were kinda lackluster, imo.  But Bonus Beat is the best nude lipglass EVER!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_

Neo Sci-Fi  - great for neutral look 
Cult of Cherry - please ,who doesn't love this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Suite Array - I love it because of the gorgeous pearlglide liners* 
Overrich - more pigments for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cremesheen - I'm a lipstick junkie 
Heatherette -I still can't get over the gorgeous packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
They are the stars of this collection aren't they? The e/s duos look really unspectacular next to the liners.


----------



## nico (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_They are the stars of this collection aren't they? The e/s duos look really unspectacular next to the liners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes , I didn't even bother swatching the duos. But I can't get enough of the liners


----------



## oddinary (Oct 31, 2008)

N Collection - Light Flush, Light Flush, Light Flush!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Suite Array - Pearlglides 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sonic Chic - Warm Soul and Nuance


----------



## miss-lilly (Oct 31, 2008)

Definitely Cult Of Cherry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I also loved Starflash (Am I the only one?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Sonic Chic blushes and Suite Array pearlglides..

Fafi and Heatherette were great too!


----------



## Bluebell (Oct 31, 2008)

*Naughty Nauticals - Great Lipglosses and Eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Cool Heat - I love Teals and Blues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Starflash - The perfect new Starflash Texture


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 1, 2008)

1. Heatherette.
2. A-Mei.
3. Neo Sci-Fi.
4. Starflash.

Favorite repromoted permanent item: Expensive Pink Eyeshadow.

Favorite repromoted limited edition item: Feline Kohl Power.

Favorite new limited edition item: Pearlglide Eye Liner.

Favorite new permanent item: Ravishing Cremesheen and Gold Deposit Mineralize Skinfinish.

Favorite visual: Naughty Nauticals.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 1, 2008)

I loved Naughty Nauticals but wasn't a big MAC lover then, so missed it. I remember admiring it on the website though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also adore CoC


----------



## contrabassoon (Nov 1, 2008)

*Heatherette:* Best packaging this year.
*Neo Sci-Fi:* Favourite products (eye shadows)
*Fafi:* It was just such a cute collection!
*Cult Of Cherry:* Best collection over-all.


----------



## vkk013 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mine:

Cult of Cherry - I love a very very red lips.

Suite Array - Only one word, Pearlglide.

Emanuel Ungaro - Soft and delicate.

Red She Said - Red red red all along.

We haven't gotten any Nov and Dec collection here yet. Guess I have to wait and see.


----------



## vcanady (Nov 2, 2008)

1] Heatherette!!

Although I bought a few things from N and Fafi, I consider this collection to be the real beginning of my MAC addiction. I bought almost everything and was SOOO excited for it!! Although I love my spiced choc. quad, cult of cherry did nothing for me...weird I kno. Others in order are....

2. BPBs [Joyous is my LOVER]
3. Tendertones [omg i freakin' love tendertones!!]
4. Neo Sci-Fi [Orange is my fav. color, so this was like the best packaging ever!]


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

Starflash
Suite Array- pearl gliders
Red She said- blush and eyeshadows


----------



## Moxy (Nov 2, 2008)

Naughty Nauticals (Mutiny pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Sonic Chic (Dainty blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Dazzleglass (Steppin Out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

and Chill&BBR, when they come out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I'll love it!


----------



## panda0410 (Nov 3, 2008)

Cult Of Cherry was absolutely the knockout collection for me this year!! LOVE LOVE it!! Followed closely by Naughty Nauticals... such a beautiful contrast of colour!

But there have been other standout pieces as well.... Smoke & Diamonds e/s, Heritage Rouge p/g, Circa Plum p/g, Quiet Please l/s, and Strawbaby are awesome and ALL perm-worthy IMHO - would love to see that


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 3, 2008)

Cult of Cherry was the best overall collection in terms of color variety and sheer hotness.

Overrich pigments were all amazing.

Heatherette had the best packaging.

We'll have to finish out the year before I give my final verdict though.


----------



## geeko (Nov 3, 2008)

For me it has to be the cheek product collections...cause i'm a blusher freak

I loved:
Beauty powder blushers collection
Sonic Chic collection ....

I LOVE BLUSHERS...i bought almost all the blushers from these 2 collections.


----------



## ElleMariachi (Nov 3, 2008)

My favorite was probably CoC, but I also loved Cool Heat. I love teals, what can I say


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 4, 2008)

Dazzleglass.
Fafi for the paintpots, I need another cashflow!
Neo Sci Fi for the LUSH blushes.


----------



## stv578 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sonic Chic
Electroflash
CoC only for the quads

I can honestly day that no collection this year wowed me for lip products.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 2, 2008)

N Collection
Solar Field
Future Earth - Loved Volcanic Ash; wish MAC would make this perm. part of thier skincare line
Dazzleglass


----------



## kittykit (Dec 4, 2008)

Sonic Chic
Cremesheen 
'Red' She Said - If I've to pick my most favourite collection, this will be the one


----------



## xxAngelxx (Dec 4, 2008)

Definately CoC!!!

I loved the Manish Arora packaging, and I lovvvve pigments - so I loved that part of Metal Urge and Little Darlings. But my Warmed and Light Flush MSFs are also sooo wonderful. 

Its been a good year.


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 4, 2008)

N Collection--for Light Flush
Sheer Mineral--for Petticoat


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 5, 2008)

COOL HEAT!!!!! Loved the blues and greens - We need more brights!!


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 5, 2008)

!!!!

This is the collection that made me take a real look at MAC. I had a few MAC products here and there, but Cult of Cherry made me realize that MAC is truly unique and that I love it!!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 5, 2008)

starflash; the finshes were beautiful. I loved almost all the colours, i could easily have boughten them all. i ended up with lotusland, grand entrance smoke and diamonds and two of feline and mink & sable.   I wish i had got the reddish brown colour.
cult of cherry; this was one of the strongest from a concept viewpoint. The colours were all so harmonious. It was just gorgeous to look at. I only ended up with 2 lip glasses (jampacked, its the love of my life. And rich and ripe) I REALLY wish i had got the spiced chocolate quad and tempting. And so scarlet. i suck at life.
red she said; i hope im naming the right collection. I meant the ones with the mineralized eyeshaodws. I usually like mineralized eyeshadows, but i loved these colours a lot. the copper zippers are freaking to die for. silver not so much.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 7, 2008)

I suppose Fafi. Because thats the only collection I bought and it was only 3 things(powder & 2 lipglasses). The other few things I got this year were Perm products.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 8, 2008)

"Red" She Said:
Date Night d/g
Sugarrimmed d/g
Baby Sparks d/g
Miss Dynamite d/g
Stark Naked Blush
Fibre Rich Mascara
Danger Zone Mineralize Shadow Trio
Quiet, Please lipstick

Sheer Minerals:
So Ceylon and Petticoat MSF


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have two favourites: Fafi and Cult of Cherry. Fafi, because the colours were great and also because that collection jump-started my MAC addiction (it had been a casual attachment before, haha). 
Cult of Cherry further deepened my obsession; it was how I found this amazing site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and was the first collection where I wanted more than maybe two or three lipcolours; hell, I wanted everything at first! Then I found some permanent collection dupes (Syrup l/s and Pop Mode l/g for Lightly Ripe and Jampacked), and ended up getting five of the seven items I was lemming. 
I have no regrets about my newfound obsession, rather, I welcome it with open arms.


----------



## Amber*Christine (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm sooo lookin forward to Dame Edna, and I'm super bummed I missed out on Heatherette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sooo bummed!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amber*Christine* 

 
_I'm sooo lookin forward to Dame Edna, and I'm super bummed I missed out on Heatherette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sooo bummed!_

 
For some reasons Dame Edna reminds me a lot of Heatherette, in a positive way


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amber*Christine* 

 
_I'm sooo lookin forward to Dame Edna, and I'm super bummed I missed out on Heatherette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sooo bummed!_

 
^So did I. I missed out and didn't know about the Heatherette until I bought two of the beauty powders and three lipglasses from the Heatherette collection off of Ebay. Yeah, the Dame Edna does remind me of the Heatherette collection except they have three lipsticks and three lipglasses.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 17, 2008)

Heatherette. Alllllllllllllll the way.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 17, 2008)

*Heatherette* because all the colours were right up my alley as far as lipsticks, lipglasses and both palettes were wikkid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought tons from Heatherette

I loved *Fafi* for the paintpots not so much the quads or lipsticks 

and *Starflash*. All the colours were gorge and the finish is just diiiiiiiiiiiiiivine and so smooooth. Makes me go gaga especially Talent Pool my fave


----------



## jardinaires (Dec 17, 2008)

cool heat and neo sci-fi


----------



## shootergirlnc (Dec 17, 2008)

OMG, Heatherette!! I spent way too much money on that collection, and it was so worth it! Think Dame Edna will end up being my second fave!


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 18, 2008)

Heatherette & Dazzleglass!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Dec 18, 2008)

Hands down: Heatherette  : for the unique lipsticks, very pigmented !!!! combining them is a charm. - MM is the sweetest most pale bright pink in the world while - HN is the brightest hot pink possible - LL is unique with the green duochromes, then you have a dreamy texture of neutraliser to play with all those - FP, plus the 4 lisglass to match them... I mean come on... And both BP Rock's

Loved CoC for the color match-up. But.. it was already all possible to do those looks with the perm line.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 18, 2008)

Heatherette gets lots of love here!!


----------



## sovica (Dec 18, 2008)

my favourite is Electroflash and Sonic Chic


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 18, 2008)

Starflash and Cult of Cherry.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know that I have one...


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 19, 2008)

*Cool Heat* is my number one collection of the year!
*Dazzleglass* is a close second


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 19, 2008)

There were a lot of great collections this year.
I really liked what I got from Heatherette - Trio1 and Lollipop Loving. Cute packaging and lovely products. However, the collection didn't make it to Sweden so I haven't seen the rest of it. 

Neo Sci-Fi was gorgeous, I wish I could have bought more from it! Femme Fi and Magnetic Fields, how perfect are they??

Electroflash. LOVE the duos I got from this collection, esp Play on Plums and Fresh Green Mix.

Cult of Cherry was also lovely and again, I wish I could have bought more. I got some of the lippies, really wanted the Spiced Chocolate quad but couldn't afford it.


----------



## Mirtika (Dec 19, 2008)

Dazzleglass--oh...my...stars! I love love love these (but hate the price and tiny amounts in the tube)  More gloss and lower cost, I say!  They  must have made a killing on those.

Cult of Cherry--and I would get down on my knees in front of the MAC executive board to get the "Cult of Cherry Lipglass" brought to the permanent line. A beautiful, beautiful lipglass.

Mirtika


----------



## SMMY (Dec 19, 2008)

Cult of Cherry gets first place for being such a beautiful and cohesive collection. And it had my beloved Blooming blush too.

Heatherette gets second place for the fun packaging, perfect spring colors and great lippies in this collection

Third place goes to Neo Sci Fi because of the outstanding Magnetic Fields, lovely Solar bits and great skin care products. Plus X-rocks blush is completely gorgeous. I tend to favor MAC's summer collections anyway.


Honorable mention goes to Starflash. Smoke and Diamonds and Mink and Sable. It just doesn't get any better than those eye shadows. Wish MAC would make these permanent items.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mirtika* 

 
_Dazzleglass--oh...my...stars! I love love love these (but hate the price and tiny amounts in the tube)  More gloss and lower cost, I say!  They  must have made a killing on those.

*Cult of Cherry--and I would get down on my knees in front of the MAC executive board to get the "Cult of Cherry Lipglass" brought to the permanent line. A beautiful, beautiful lipglass.*

Mirtika_


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 19, 2008)

you guys make me wish I had bought coc lipglass :'(


----------



## Mrs.Mara (Dec 19, 2008)

My favourite edition was heatherette because i love all the items i got really much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it was my first mac le i bought


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

Definetely Heatherette. And after that Neo sci fi.


----------



## Iman (Dec 21, 2008)

Starflash for sure!! Best finish ever still use them almost every day


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Dec 24, 2008)

neo sci fi- sci fi delity lipstick is beautiful and everything else from that collection. My FAV!!!!!
heatherette- amazing packaging!!lipsticks are unique
Fafi- love the packaging. Fun and sexy lipstick is beautiful
Cult of cherry- dark lips are so fashion foward


----------



## depecher (Dec 25, 2008)

The N Collection has been my favorite and most used collection of the year. I passed on it initially and it sold out at my counter. I had to order it from a store and I am SOOO glad that I did. It is stunning!


----------



## TwistedFaith (Dec 26, 2008)

Cult of Cherry, Dazzleglass & Neo SciFi


----------



## nursie (Dec 27, 2008)

neo sci fi. i bought quite a bit from cult of cherry, starflash,dazzleglass, but i tend to actually use my neo sci fi stuff regularly


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 27, 2008)

Cult of Cherry (esp. Tempting quad, So Scarlet)
Heatherette (esp. Style Minx l/g and Lollipop Lovin)
Red She Said (esp. Red She Said l/s, dazzleglasses, Danger Zone)
Sheer Minerals (esp. Petticoat and So Ceylon)

As for items I loved Smoke and Diamonds, Tea Time p/m and Heritage Rouge p/m, but I didn't get enough from those collections to make the list above!


----------



## nadiya (Dec 28, 2008)

1. The N Collection, hands down. Such a useful and flattering range of colours, they really should be permanent!
2. Ungaro
3. Heatherette
4. Fafi
5. Naughty Nauticals


----------



## nadiya (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_For some reasons Dame Edna reminds me a lot of Heatherette, in a positive way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah me too. The eyeshadow trio's are very similar, not to mention the bright amplified cream lipsticks and the beauty powders. The thing about Heatherette is that while the colours seemed really over the top and hard to wear, they actually weren't. I'm not so sure about Dame Edna, but I've yet to see it in IRL.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 28, 2008)

1. N collection hands down
2. Dazzleglass
3. Neo Sci-Fi
4. Chill [I really love the penultimate liner and apres-ski!]


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 28, 2008)

well looking back i have to say that i loved cult of cherry and heatherette the most.  heatherette for the brights and cult of cherry for the darker seductive look!! so scarlet lip stick is my fave to wear on a girls night out!


----------



## Marjolaine (Dec 28, 2008)

Mine are:


Dazzleglass; I looove them all. 
Overrich; all of the pigments were great. 
Cremesheen; those lipsticks are to die for


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 31, 2008)

Cult of Cherry was the best of 2008!
Heatherette is second.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 31, 2008)

I still have lots of love for Heatherette!!


----------



## Swirlgirl (Dec 31, 2008)

I agree with a lot of what has already been posted. For me the standouts were:

Dazzleglass - the sparkles, the texture - I own all all but one or two
Sonic Chic  - the best collection of blushes MAC has done (please make Nuance permanent!!)
Fafi - some of the lippies were just gorgeous - and new PAINT POTS!!
N Collection - at the time, I thought it was just okay, but I reach for these colors a lot. I agree that a good chunk of this collection needs to be permanent
Naughty Nauticals: mmm...Port Red
Chill - although I am somewhat reluctant to put it on my list - I love the penultimate and the lipglasses

I think 2009 is going to leave the 08 collections in the dust!


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 1, 2009)

My top three favorite collections of 2008:
1) Heatherette: glittery, kitschy, fun!
2) Cult of Cherry: I loved that it reintroduced super dark lipsticks. I wish the trends would continue moving away from the nude lip. 
3) Chill: I love everything! I loved the concept, the promo image, the lashes, the lipglosses, and finally, a staple, the Penultimate liner!

My favorite promo pic of 2008 is Chill! I realised I love it because it reminds me of the promo pic of the Smolder Collection. Anyone else notice this too? They're very similar!


----------



## cupcake123 (Jan 4, 2009)

I just started getting more into makeup in November so no favorites yet (waiting for BBR 2009) but I do own one l/s from Cult of Cherry and the cool e/s palette from the Holiday collection.


----------

